# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  استخدام برنامه نویس - درآمد دلاری

## ُُُُُُ

به یک هکر برای مشارکت با درآمد بسیار بالا نیاز داریم. ماموریت crypt کردن فایل های اجرایی برای دور زدن آنتی ویروس ها (runtime+scantime) است. لطفا شماره واتس آپ خود یا شناسه jabber را برای من ارسال کنید.

----------


## farhad_shiri_ex

> به یک هکر برای مشارکت با درآمد بسیار بالا نیاز داریم. ماموریت crypt کردن فایل های اجرایی برای دور زدن آنتی ویروس ها (runtime+scantime) است. لطفا شماره واتس آپ خود یا شناسه jabber را برای من ارسال کنید.


لطفا به پیام خصوصی پاسخ دهید

----------

